# greetings from Switzerland



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello ,i'm Pierre from Switzerland ,43 years old carpenter, i'm a very big hobbyst of CNC, i like modelism too(ships,military,cars,trains) ,i want to be part of the community and to learn from you , and share my humble posts and opinions.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Greetings to you too Pierre and welcome. You should really have posted in the Introduce yourself' section, unless you have a specific question. Perhaps a mod could move it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello Pierre. Welcome to the forum. Do you run any trains now? Or are you new
to model trains? Please explain what CNC is. Do not hesitate to ask questions here.
Lots of good info here. Have fun.


----------



## RH1 (Jan 4, 2016)

CNC = Computer Numerical Control

Computer controlled machining, lathes, manufacturing equipment - essentially converting CAD drawings into the real thing via computer control.


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

mopac said:


> Hello Pierre. Welcome to the forum. Do you run any trains now? Or are you new
> to model trains? Please explain what CNC is. Do not hesitate to ask questions here.
> Lots of good info here. Have fun.


Well i sometimes enjoy making copies of old streetsigns and railroad signals for fun,my CNC machine is great for copying old signs in wood,my CNC machine is a milling machine that is computerized numerical control,sounds scary lol,but the reality it's just an awesome hobby machine. 
this is one of my work.thats an old entry to a train station in france. it's the face of Marianne.i did it with my CNC machine.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Does your CNC machine have a railway modelling application?


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Does your CNC machine have a railway modelling application?


no but it allows me to draw landscapes and cut them. are you using one?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome aboard Pierre. Do you have a layout or are you just starting?


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> Welcome aboard Pierre. Do you have a layout or are you just starting?


just starting,i'd like to get serious beause i have time now, i usually do old railway signs out of wood. and you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2016)

I have been involved with trains my whole life. I have an O gauge layout in a spare bedroom.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

asselin22 said:


> no but it allows me to draw landscapes and cut them. are you using one?


No, sorry, but I think some do. They are still quite expensive I believe but it would be useful for cutting windows/doors out to create scale buildings etc.


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> No, sorry, but I think some do. They are still quite expensive I believe but it would be useful for cutting windows/doors out to create scale buildings etc.


It's useful for everything actually, and no not that expensive, i have one for just my hobbies and it's really good,with free courses about the bases use and security, not a professional one for manifacturing that one is very expensive.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I must have missed this yesterday. We're always happy to welcome a new member here, and will help you as best we can!

In response to the current trend of the discussion, "expensive" is a relative term. I have seen milling machines for around $1000 US, and laser cutters for twice that. 3D printers are also down in that ballpark (though I have seen them for much less, I'm not sure how capable they really are). Some of us can buy that with pocket change; for others it would take years of careful savings.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> ... for others it would take years of careful savings.


Or NEVER!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome from New Jersey.

What scale are you going to model?


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

big ed said:


> Welcome from New Jersey.
> 
> What scale are you going to model?


thanks big ed, i'm going for the N scale , because i'd like to do details.


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> Or NEVER!!


no ,never say never , trust me mine it's not that expensive and it's a high quality (swiss made i dnt need to say more), just when you gonna buy one never buy a chinese one, even it's free.


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> I must have missed this yesterday. We're always happy to welcome a new member here, and will help you as best we can!
> 
> In response to the current trend of the discussion, "expensive" is a relative term. I have seen milling machines for around $1000 US, and laser cutters for twice that. 3D printers are also down in that ballpark (though I have seen them for much less, I'm not sure how capable they really are). Some of us can buy that with pocket change; for others it would take years of careful savings.


 Yes true, especially the chinese ones, so many and cheap, quality? not good, horrible,i see some of them here, they are terrible,although there some high quality reasenable prices ones.you have to be smart that's all.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

asselin22 said:


> Yes true, especially the chinese ones, so many and cheap, quality? not good, horrible,i see some of them here, they are terrible,although there some high quality reasenable prices ones.you have to be smart that's all.


My point isn't so much the quality of the equipment as how the price measures up. Unless there is a considerable drop in price, I don't see myself acquiring any of those items... ever. Even if a $2000 laser cutter is best-in-class quality, there are just so many other things I could be doing with that kind of cash that it's just not on the table.

What would you consider to be "reasonable" price for a high quality machine? I'm betting it's far more than I would be willing to pay, especially when I would use it far less than you obviously use yours.


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> My point isn't so much the quality of the equipment as how the price measures up. Unless there is a considerable drop in price, I don't see myself acquiring any of those items... ever. Even if a $2000 laser cutter is best-in-class quality, there are just so many other things I could be doing with that kind of cash that it's just not on the table.
> 
> What would you consider to be "reasonable" price for a high quality machine? I'm betting it's far more than I would be willing to pay, especially when I would use it far less than you obviously use yours.


good point, good point, you're right depends of your priorities,and how much you willing to work with it, for me it's worth it.


----------

